
Enterprise Software and Employee Satisfaction - jaynate
http://www.jaynathan.org/2012/08/enterprise-software-and-employee-satisfaction/
======
opminion
_Here’s an example of one enterprise product with room for improvement (SAP).
Know of others?_

Microsoft CRM 4, a very, very bad joke of a user interface.

